# TRẺ VIÊM HỌNG DÙNG OVIX XỊT HỌNG HIỆU QUẢ RÕ SAU 3 NGÀY KHÔNG KHANG SINH



## Ovixbaby (28/10/20)

VIÊM HỌNG KHÔNG NHẤT THIẾT PHẢI KHÁNG SINH.
Vì sao thế?

1. Viêm họng nguyên nhân chính ban đầu virus, KHẤNG SINH không có tác dung.

2. Cơ thể bản thân cũng có cơ chế tự chữa bệnh. Sốt là phản ứng tốt giúp bệnh nhanh khỏi hơn.

3. Có giải pháp thay thế tốt hơn kháng sinh khuyên dùng: ANAFERON giúp tăng đề kháng, trị virus ( trị nguyên nhân 1).







SỐT – TRỚ – QUẤY KHÓC KÊU ĐAU:
Mẹ nên hiểu rằng sốt là 1 phản ứng tốt, đó là cơ chế tự chữa bệnh của cơ thể. Tất nhiên, sốt cao và tiền sử co giật thì ko nên để sốt cao. Nhưng trường hợp con sốt dưới 39 độ, nhưng chơi, ăn uống bình thường, không mệt mỏi thì ban ngày cũng chưa cần nhất thiết hạ sốt. Trên 39 độ thì hạ sốt, con dưới 39 mà con có dấu hiệu mệt mỏi quá, kém tươi tỉnh thì hạ sốt cho con thoải mái.

Có trẻ viêm họng sốt cao, có trẻ sốt vừa, do đó, đừng nghe người khác bảo con họ viêm họng sốt nhẹ thôi, nhưng con mình lại thấy sốt cao quá thì sợ. Điều này hoàn toàn bình thường, đó là yếu tố cơ địa của từng trẻ, không sao cả.- Viêm họng, hay amidan sốt có thể kéo dài đến 4 ngày, thường ngày thứ 5 sẽ hết, và trẻ khỏe bình thường trở lại.

Do đó, mẹ nên kiên trì, đừng thấy con sốt 2-3 ngày rồi thì cuống lên lại cho dùng kháng sinh.






Dừng việc lạm dụng kháng sinh ở trẻ em
Con quấy khóc, kêu đau, hay trớ đó là dấu hiệu quả đau họng: thì có thể dùng thêm Alphachoay giảm đau, phù nề. Ngày 2 lần x 2 viên.

Việc vệ sinh răng miệng hàng ngày là cần thiết, duy trì xịt mũi để mũi sạch, nhiều trẻ mũi hay chảy ngược xuống họng gây viêm họng.

Ovix họng và ovix mũi là cần thiết cho trẻ. Có Bác sĩ cũng kê Ovix họng cho trẻ từ 10m. điều này hoàn toàn an toàn.
Trẻ viêm amidanl cũng có thể khỏi mà không cần dúng kháng sinh
GIẢI QUYẾT CÁC VẤN ĐỀ VỀ HỌNG
OVIX HỌNG – KHÔNG KHÁNG SINH
SỬ DỤNG TRONG TRƯỜNG HỢP:
Đau rát họng/viêm họng cấp/mạn/hạt
viêm amidan






Dung dịch vệ sinh họng Ovix
THÀNH PHẦN: Glucose, Thất diệp nhất chi hoa, nano bạc, cồn 20 độ

CÔNG DỤNG: Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và giảm các triệu chứng viêm họng, viêm Amidan, ho do đờm.

CÁCH DÙNG:
Trẻ con: ngày 3-4 lần, mỗi lần 2 ấn ( xịt sau ăn).
Người lớn: ngày 5-6 lần, mỗi lần 4 ấn.
HIỆU QUẢ CẢM NHẬN RÕ RỆT SAU 3 NGÀY SỬ DỤNG.
Lưu ý: không uống lại nước ngay sau khi xịt.

Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

